# Body identification required PLEASE HELP!!



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey everyone,

Can you tell me the year and make, model of this gray car?

This body came from rick with some other bodies in a recent Controler trade. I asked him what it was and his guess was a VW Rabbit or a VW Gulf. 

I know the Yellow one is a Camaro.  Want to be able to search Google to get some pics as this thing is getting painted up. Right now it just looks like a shadow moving on the track. 




























The wheel base is shorter on this Camaro body but, the Camaro body is still longer than the ? don't know what it is for sure? body.










This little guy is fun to drive. I found room on a Johnny Lightning chassis for 2 more holes up front to extend the wheel base on this. With the rrr skinneys it doesn't bother the pickup shoes at all and flies around the track during some trial runs just a bit ago. Has a great controled rear wheel slide!!

Tom Lowe or anyone else are you listening to this....we need a chassis for custom builders that has more length choices... just a little bit longer please. We need to have more fun, if that is possible!! More fun is better fun...OR uhhhh yeah BUILD ONE LONGER!

Right now this is poster puttied in place. Next it will get some screw post. Then Phsssssssssssssssssssssssssssht after seeing some pictures of the actual 1/1 car. I just figured someone here would recognize this and be able to give me a positive identificationl Thanks Everyone in advance.

Bob...this little bugger is fun to drive...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks like about a 1990 Golf to me...



















farfegnugen :thumbsup:

Rich
www.northtexasslotcars.com


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*By George... ( err by Rich )*

I think he's got it!!!... I think Rich is spot on. It sort of looks like some one's on-purpose "loose" interpretation of the VW.... so as to maybe skirt the license issue. No stinkin badges anywhere on it. Lookin:thumbsup::thumbsup: good Bob.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Rich,

Thanks ALOT man! This is it and the pictures are great. Saved them and will print them out for paint up time.

Now I just need to figure out a color for this 1990 Golf. Those rims are Bling baby! 

If this was a 2 door it would be getting the Nuther race car look instead of an Urban 4 door Grocery getter.

Bob...we don't need no stinkin' badges...zilla


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Not buying it... The pictures of the Golf miss the boat. The headlight shape is wrong and the front edge of the door line is off.

Sorry, but try again.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Sometimes toy MFG'R's tend to "Genericise" a particular design due to copyright issues but it is close enough to say its a VW Golf.

Neal:dude:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree with NTx Rich that it is intended to be a Golf. Nuther Dave and Neal are correct in their assessments of why it isn't a "perfect" replica.

In any case, the body has to things going for it.

1) It looks pretty cool. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

2) It is a new HO body that readily fits existing chassis without cutting it down or adding a seperate front axle. Had it been true to scale, this probably wouldn't have been the case. Bodies that meet these criteria don't exactly grow on trees! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Passat...

er a Mercury Tracer wagon...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm sticking with the Golf. (Rich, I'm impressed that you whipped out that pic that quick, even in the right color...) Too many details are too close. Even though the shape of the headlights is a little wonky, look at the position of the license plate and parking lights in the front bumper. And the shape of the taillights and the ridge that the rear license plate sits under. Position of the fuel filler door. And this may shed a little light as to why some of the details are a little off...










It originally came in a set I got at Dollar Tree. I bought a few of them, primarily for the bridges, which happen to clear 3-inch-wide track perfectly. The plastic-bodied car that would work on a slot chassis was an added bonus. I'd guess the company that put this out doesn't have Mattel's design/production staff at their disposal, so the discrepancies may be due to quick/sloppy design, the aforementioned attempt to dodge copyright laws, or some combination of the two. Either way, if you put VW logos on it, I sure won't argue...

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

did golf make a foh doh?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> did golf make a foh doh?


Nicht, herr Hall. Sie machen einen fünftürigen Fließheck:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:1996-1998_Volkswagen_Golf_(1H)_CL_5-door_hatchback_03.jpg

Es ist gut, ja?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*More Golfing.*



LDThomas said:


> Not buying it... The pictures of the Golf miss the boat. The headlight shape is wrong and the front edge of the door line is off.
> 
> Sorry, but try again.


The one I pictured is the Euro model. Note the lens over the headlights. This headlight configuration varies from the American model. 
Also, the one pictured is the 2dr GTi, just a little bit different from the 4dr.

I'm no VW buff, but the info isn't too hard to find.
This is what they call and Mk2 body, which originated with round headlights in the 80s.
I believe the American model had single headlights.









Late 80s to early 90s had the lenses, before they switched to the Mk3.

















and the American model. note the difference in the headlights.









Badging and trim was forever changing, and these days, it's hard to find a stock example.
Here is another shot of one like Bobs.









These cars were no doubt more popular in other parts of the world. Any variations in the mold would be on purpose.
The authenticity and exacting specifications of Chinese manufacturing would suggest possibly a different year model.

Rich


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*I'll buy that...*



resinmonger said:


> Nicht, herr Hall. Sie machen einen fünftürigen Fließheck:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:1996-1998_Volkswagen_Golf_(1H)_CL_5-door_hatchback_03.jpg
> 
> Es ist gut, ja?


Now that is more better... :dude:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

bobhch said:


> The wheel base is shorter on this Camaro body but, the Camaro body is still longer than the ? don't know what it is for sure? body.



I LOVE that Camaro body.. Where did it come from? What is it? Where can I get one?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I like the white version alot...POP*



plymouth71 said:


> I LOVE that Camaro body.. Where did it come from? What is it? Where can I get one?


Check the first post in this thread by MrGilbwrench (Paul) for the maker of this Camaro.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=297837

Then click on his photo Album for some more pictures. Paul makes lots of cool bodies for sale!

Hey resinmonger,

I did have to carefully drill some holes in the front of this chassis with some skinney rrr rims to get this body to work.

Rich, Thanks for all the pictures! Sorry for the late reply but, we went to Kansas City, Kansas this weekend for some Great Wolfe Lodge Waterpark fun!

Bob...am thinking white body now...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey, if anybody likes the gray hatchback that Zilla started the thread about, I got 3 more that I'll never use. Shoot me an email and I'll send you one. Don't use a PM unless you absolutely have to; I'm notoriously bad about letting the box fill up. If you feel like sending something back, I love surprises  , but remember these things DID come from Dollar Tree, so don't feel obliged to waste any really good trade bait on them. Not really looking to get anything out of them, I'd just like to see them get used and I keep passing them over as I tend to focus on old musclecar projects.

--rick


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

All of the Golf / Rabbit VW's came in a 4 - door or 2 - door.


Neal:dude:


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

While it looks awful golf-ish, you've got to consider it comes from a part of the world where the parking lot is full of 4 door hatchbacks. Made by eastern european and asian manufacturers that ripped off/reverse engineered their cars from the golf! So it could be a dead-nuts representation of a real car 

The car totally deserves a theme paint job, but it's theme is "generic". Now there's a challenge!


----------

